# help educate me on digital tachometers.....



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

I am looking at digital tachometers but don't know much about them. I would like one to check my snowblower as it seems to be running slower than I think it should but we have dirt bikes as well and it might be a handy thing to have around for them and really any one of the handful of small engines we have around the house.

Do you measure off the flywheel? Does it have to have a mark of some sort to 'read' and give you the correct rpm. 

Any help would be nice. I don't want a top dollar one but don't want one that will only work a few times.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought this same tach off Amazon a couple years ago.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I was looking for one as well till I saw the video above. I put it on my watch list on ebay. They are 45 plus shipping. It looks like one of the easiest tach that I have seen so far. The others were lazers and you needed to have some type of tape so they could measure off the shafts.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you have a link to the manufactures page?


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

There are 3 basic types of tachometers.

Contact, non contact, and inductive pickup.

An inductive pickup type as the name implies uses induction from the spark.
The only problem with inductive type pickup is that it cannot be used to measure the speed of drives or of Diesel engines.
A non contact typically uses a light and a piece of reflective tape.
The problem with non contact types are the need to have enough room to get a line of sight to the crank or flywheel pulley.
A contact type usually has a wheel of some type which can be placed on the center of a shaft. The problem with these is the danger of getting caught up in moving machinery.
There are also convertible contact/ non contact models.

Here is the link to the manufacturer
http://www.esitest.com/index.html


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Electronic Specialties 328 EZ Tach Plus : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Appreciate the info. Now I have one more tool to the wanted list.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Try this one. It's inexpensive and pretty accurate. I was very surprised at how nice it is.
Bruce

Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Brucebotti said:


> Try this one. It's inexpensive and pretty accurate. I was very surprised at how nice it is.
> Bruce
> 
> Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay


I was just looking at those yesterday.
I have one on order.


----------



## 90trunk (Nov 30, 2013)

Brucebotti said:


> Try this one. It's inexpensive and pretty accurate. I was very surprised at how nice it is.
> Bruce
> 
> Spark Plugs Engine Digital Tach Hour Meter Tachometer Gauge Motorcycle Bike ATV | eBay


Thank you for the link. It looks like the Chinese have found time to knock off the Tiny Tach. I have 5 Tiny Tachs on various small engines at about $55.00 per copy. I would put more Tiny Tachs on my other OPE, but not at that price point. When you get down to the clone price of around ten dollars I can outfit everything I own for less than the going rate of two TT's. It might not be as nice as a legit TT, but it is probably good enough for most applications. I just want to keep track of hours used and need a rough idea of the engine's RPM. 

As a consumer, how can you resist a clone at $12.50 or less? As a US manufacturer, how can you compete against subsidized and manipulated currency exchange rates and stay in business?

www.tinytach.com/tinytach.php


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> I was just looking at those yesterday.
> I have one on order.


I think you'll be happy with it. I bought it because I was intrigued by the low price. I used it to check the rpm on my Ariens, and it was spot-on. I have it attached to the blower now to utilize the hour meter, even though one isn't really necessary for the blower due to its limited use. Hope you enjoy it!
Bruce


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Brucebotti said:


> I think you'll be happy with it. I bought it because I was intrigued by the low price. I used it to check the rpm on my Ariens, and it was spot-on. I have it attached to the blower now to utilize the hour meter, even though one isn't really necessary for the blower due to its limited use. Hope you enjoy it!
> Bruce


I also purchased it due to its low price.
I have a Fluke 88 Digital Multimeter with an inductive clamp for measuring rpm but the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

here's the tach that I have used for years! it's cheap, simple and accurate. mine is a briggs and Stratton. http://www.manddsmallengine.com/briggs/tools/19200.html https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_-h7L36mI9g


----------

